# Male and Female Piranha



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This photo of a pirana was one of several that a couple Pfury members dissected while they were visiting here. This one was believed to be a female pirana based on its girth, etc. This is a 7 inch TL fish.

Enjoy


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks Frank, 
Good info...
and

If my piranha ever bites me , I'll know where to kick him.









Pete


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> If my piranha ever bites me , I'll know where to kick him.
































thanks for the info frank


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

VERY INTERESTING PICTURE, FRANK


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> If my piranha ever bites me , I'll know where to kick him.



















Interesting picture Frank, but I prefer piranha in one piece...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

maybe alive too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of piranha is that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus nattereri. Here is the flip side.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Compare this open cavity with egg sac (female) with the male above. You will note the sac differences. This was another 7 in. P. nattereri. Egg sac was opened to expose eggs.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i must say u are the man frank







u really know your stuff.and it is really awsome how u share your experience with us.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha Eggs. 3 eggs, 2 visible on a probe needle.


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice one


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very interesting pics Frank...thanks again!

Is there any pics of piranha brain?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet,, i never seened a p open before ..thanks frank..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

great info, If one of mine would die, Imma open it up. Then use this as a reference. Thanx


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Good work Frank! I wish people sent me fish to cut apart.


----------

